# Is Everything We Know About Nicotine Wrong?



## Alex (2/10/14)

http://themindunleashed.org/2014/10/nicotine-are-we-wrong.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

interesting read

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (2/10/14)

read most of it. good read, thanks alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (2/10/14)

Nicotine is well known for being the chemical that causes you crave your next cigarette and, more ominously, makes it so hard to quit this deadly habit. 

However, research has shown that it isn't the nicotine that kills you. It's the tar and the rat poison that does that. Nicotine in fact offers a range of health benefits that are quite beneficial to human functioning. 

For starters, smokers have notably lower incidences of Alzheimer's disease than their non-smoking counterparts. Nicotine mimics the action of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine, a dearth of which is the main cause of this disease. It is believed that this effect could also help sufferers of other neurological disorders, such as Parkinson's, Tourette's, ADHD and schizophrenia. Even depression had been targeted as an area which nicotine could prove useful.


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

Thanks @Alex 

Makes one feel better about vaping and still taking in some nicotine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

